# External hard drive or USB flash drive



## tasossl (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello. I am completely new to touchpad. I want to ask if its possible to connect an external hard drive or USB flash drive through mini usb....with or without external power for the hard drive.And if this is possible in WebOS Or Android.Thank you


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, read this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4332-Functional-USB-Host-on-Touchpad


----------

